# GBR's keep eating their eggs



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

I have had my GBR's for 2 weeks and they have already spawned twice. The first weekend I got them and then the other day. Sadly, they just ate this spawn. Woke up to no eggs today. I know they will eat there first few spawns. Since they ate the first 2 spawns will the next one be safe? If not, I'm thinking of moving them out of the 10 gal and into my 45 gal after they spawn again to save the eggs. Any suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do they vanish at light's out? You can try leaving the lights on. Or you can try to raise the fry yourself. Its just like angel eggs. Air stone, anti-fungal. Pick off white eggs with tweezers. Read up. Much easier if you can get mom and dad to do it.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, when I go to sleep the eggs are still there. When I wake up and check, they are gone. :/
I was hoping to leave the parents in there since I read they do raise their fry. Unfortunately, new parents do eat their first few batches. Maybe now that they have eaten their first 2 batches they got it out of their system?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

leave the tank light on or a light in the room for a few days next time there are eggs. Something about the dark seems to trigger eating eggs.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Cant think off hand, what are GBR's?

Cichlids in general are good parents but it can take a little while for them to figure out the right way. Theres no magic number of spawns where they suddenly know what to do, but three does seem to be a popular number.

I've heard it's not necessarily the dark itself but the sudden switch from light to dark. If you turn the lights off earlier while it's still daylight so it slowly darkens or as emc mentioned leave another light in the room on, preferably one with a dimmer on it, so you can gradually adjust the light.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

GBR's are German Blue Rams. Hmmmm... I don't have any lights near by on a dimmer, but there are other lights around I could leave on that would be a softer light. Guess I'll have to wait a couple weeks to try it out. Thankfully, they are a great pair and spawn frequently. 2 weeks when they spawned again!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

digz....if it were me , i would set up a planted 15 for the pair..maybe a couple of dwarf cories.....you could use a 10 , but the 15 would give a little more room for raising the fry...


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmmm... I'll have to look into that and keep my eyes open for a 15g. 

And thanks for the samples! I can't wait for my GBR's to spawn again.


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Didn't get time to find a 15 gallon. They already spawned again. Real quick this time. Only 1 week after the last spawn and twice the size of the last spawn. I've been feeding the parents a little more so they wont be so hungry to eat their eggs. It's been 2 days and the eggs look good. They have changed color and I can see a gray/black line that I assuming in the newly forming baby. I'm really excited. The parents seem a lot more attentive to this batch as well. (Keeping my fingers crossed that they wont eat this batch)


----------

